# Cupertino CA (SF Bay area) Swap Meet Sun. 4-28-19



## KingSized HD (Apr 17, 2019)

Just saw this on Craigslist so thought I'd post it. I've never gone but they say "Vintage" in the ad. https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/santa-clara-huge-bike-swap-meet-sunday/6868212781.html 
$60 spaces, $2 buyer admission (By the way this is not the Trail Head Cyclery swap which I have been too, their website doesn't have any info about a swap)
Chime in if you've gone to this one.

Here's the ad copy:
Cupertino Bike Shop ANNUAL Bike Swap Meet, Sunday, April 28th 10am-3pm. In the parking lot next to the shop. NO EARLY BIRD BUYERS. Swap opens at 10am due to vendors arriving to set up!
Location: Cupertino Bike Shop: 10625 S Foothill Blvd, Cupertino, CA 95014

This is the largest bike swap meet in the South Bay over 25 years; featuring over 30+ vendors selling bikes, frames, complete bikes, road, mountain, BMX, vintage, tires, gruppos, clothing, tools and many more bike-related items.
Bring plenty of CASH! Very few vendors offer phone/credit card payments and CASH IS KING! Feel free to come a bit early and 'wait' in line for the door to open. Some times we do open 'early' if all sellers are in place....

We are looking for both SELLERS (to sell bike-related items) and BUYERS to come to the swap. Pass this post in (please cut and paste it). NOTE THE OPEN TIME as 10 am!!!!

Sellers: Spaces start at $60 and you pay up front via PayPal. WE ALWAYS SELL OUT OF SPACES....so reserve early.
Swap runs RAIN OR SHINE. Bring chairs, canopy, sunscreen, table, food and water. YOU MUST BE IN YOUR SWAP SPOT BY 9AM or phone the shop with an ETA. We 'rent' 6" tables out at a small additional charge.

Buyers: $2 admission. Opens at 10am (NO EARLY ADMISSION). Bring CASH. No personal checks. Very few vendors accept 'Square' or other payment types. Free parking in the neighborhood.

Shop phone: 408 255-2217
Email: sprocket (at) cupertinobikeshop.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone have photos of last year’s meet?


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 17, 2019)

Here is a link with more info and a few photos......https://www.cupertinobikeshop.com/history/annual-swap-meet/

I reserved two spaces, come by and spend some $$.......


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 17, 2019)

thanks for posting!


----------



## kreika (Apr 18, 2019)

Thinking this a mostly road bike orientated event.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 19, 2019)

fantastic! no early buyers! opens at 10am! $60 to sell-must be paid in advance! $2 to get in!   geeee…..what is there not to like?


----------



## kreika (Apr 19, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> fantastic! no early buyers! opens at 10am! $60 to sell-must be paid in advance! $2 to get in!   geeee…..what is there not to like?View attachment 982959




Since it’s outside. You can pull up, take a look. Nope, nothing good and save them two bucks. Lol.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2019)

No crack of dawn buying?, sleep in


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 19, 2019)

they rent 6" tables for additional charge? thats big enough to fit one-pedal on the table wtf


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 19, 2019)

kreika said:


> Since it’s outside. You can pull up, take a look. Nope, nothing good and save them two bucks. Lol.




the two bucks isn't a hit. $60 for a swap...hummmm. and three hours to get there of bay area traffic-that's a hit! and three more hours driving back-i'm beat. heard its mostly road bike stuff-I think the shop is known for that-high end road/race bikes. you never know till ya get there!


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 19, 2019)

kreika said:


> Thinking this a mostly road bike orientated event.




I will hopefully be changing that mindset, at least this year......I have two spaces reserved and will be corking one of them with 18 or more bikes from 1898 - 1973; 6 Stingrays including a '67 Ramshorn, '67 Fair-Lady, '68 Run-A-Bout; 2 x DeLuxe, '77 Scrambler; Schwinn Giraffe unicycle; 4 different truss bridge bikes; '20's Rambler, 20's New England, '22 Iver Johnson; 20's Great Western Crown Multi-Truss; '34 Elgin Blackhawk; '52 Schwinn DX; '27 Hawthorne Flyer; '48 Roadmaster; '98 Daycycle; '71 Schwinn Typhoon Bucking Bike; '42 Schwinn Cycle Truck. In my other space I will have a bunch of parts including: grips(4), bars(8), fenders(2), tires(3), bells(8), display cabinets(2), parade bars(1), a dozen different Delta Lights, one Delta Display, NOS Whizzer Motor, Bike Bug Motor, straight bar tank, a dozen different reflectors, Seiss tail Light, Columbia headlight, 10 different bicycle bells. And if I can fit it in the car, I will also bring some cool old toys and some amazing auto signs and globes. I will be dealing on everything so please stop by and make an offer, my cashier girl will be ready to take your payment.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2019)

IngoMike said:


> I will hopefully be changing that mindset, at least this year......I have two spaces reserved and will be corking one of them with 18 or more bikes from 1898 - 1973; 6 Stingrays including a '67 Ramshorn, '67 Fair-Lady, '68 Run-A-Bout; 2 x DeLuxe, '77 Scrambler; Schwinn Giraffe unicycle; 4 different truss bridge bikes; '20's Rambler, 20's New England, '22 Iver Johnson; 20's Great Western Crown Multi-Truss; '34 Elgin Blackhawk; '52 Schwinn DX; '27 Hawthorne Flyer; '48 Roadmaster; '98 Daycycle; '71 Schwinn Typhoon Bucking Bike; '42 Schwinn Cycle Truck. In my other space I will have a bunch of parts including: grips(4), bars(8), fenders(2), tires(3), bells(8), display cabinets(2), parade bars(1), a dozen different Delta Lights, one Delta Display, NOS Whizzer Motor, Bike Bug Motor, straight bar tank, a dozen different reflectors, Seiss tail Light, Columbia headlight, 10 different bicycle bells. And if I can fit it in the car, I will also bring some cool old toys and some amazing auto signs and globes. I will be dealing on everything so please stop by and make an offer, my cashier girl will be ready to take your payment.





Pics of the cashier girl?


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 19, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Pics of the cashier girl?



I will provide photos after the event......she is currently deciding on her outfit and checking the weather forecast. We are looking forward to having a good  $ day and seeing some Cabers.


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 19, 2019)

IngoMike said:


> I will hopefully be changing that mindset, at least this year......I have two spaces reserved and will be corking one of them with 18 or more bikes from 1898 - 1973; 6 Stingrays including a '67 Ramshorn, '67 Fair-Lady, '68 Run-A-Bout; 2 x DeLuxe, '77 Scrambler; Schwinn Giraffe unicycle; 4 different truss bridge bikes; '20's Rambler, 20's New England, '22 Iver Johnson; 20's Great Western Crown Multi-Truss; '34 Elgin Blackhawk; '52 Schwinn DX; '27 Hawthorne Flyer; '48 Roadmaster; '98 Daycycle; '71 Schwinn Typhoon Bucking Bike; '42 Schwinn Cycle Truck. In my other space I will have a bunch of parts including: grips(4), bars(8), fenders(2), tires(3), bells(8), display cabinets(2), parade bars(1), a dozen different Delta Lights, one Delta Display, NOS Whizzer Motor, Bike Bug Motor, straight bar tank, a dozen different reflectors, Seiss tail Light, Columbia headlight, 10 different bicycle bells. And if I can fit it in the car, I will also bring some cool old toys and some amazing auto signs and globes. I will be dealing on everything so please stop by and make an offer, my cashier girl will be ready to take your payment.



I’m in Santa Rosa an will make the trip to see your stuff


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 20, 2019)

heh! sounds like our kinda vintage 




bike meet!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 20, 2019)

sounds like it is worth the trip just to see what IngoMike has for sale.   probably 1/2 hour from me on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 26, 2019)

I’ll be coming out to the swap and can deliver this 
1941 Colson Clipper For $650, if anyone is interested let me know
707 495-4254


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 27, 2019)

bump to the top...


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 28, 2019)

Any Delta lights left?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2019)

the meet was probably 95% road bike, but there was plenty of "vintage" road bikes, mostly 70's and 80's, with a few earlier examples.  Ingo Mike was there with cool vintage stuff, but I did  not strike up a conversation with him because I am weird like that. always have been.

I don't understand the prices on some of the 70's 80's built up bikes since I just bought a nice 2001 Lemond Maillot Jaune for 300 bucks in excellent condition. Reynolds 853, Dura Ace, components incredible 20 (?) spoke aero wheels along with another set for fat guys. bought it from a guy who found a site that would pay that price to resell at $450.00... this was a $3,000.00 bike when new!!!! 19 lbs. last of the steel framed Lemonds. 

there were new bikes inside the bike shop for $7,000.00 that would not be giving you any more performance or a quicker Century time than my new/old Lemond. few more rings on the rear cog maybe and that is about it.

funny thing when you go to a road bike swap meet in road bike country,  at 5'9  200 lbs I was the fat guy in the crowd.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2019)

Did you get a pic of Ingo Mike's cashier lady?  



49autocycledeluxe said:


> the meet was probably 95% road bike, but there was plenty of "vintage" road bikes, mostly 70's and 80's, with a few earlier examples.  Ingo Mike was there with cool vintage stuff, but I did  not strike up a conversation with him because I am weird like that. always have been.
> 
> I don't understand the prices on some of the 70's 80's built up bikes since I just bought a nice 2001 Lemond Maillot Jaune for 300 bucks in excellent condition. Reynolds 853, Dura Ace, components incredible 20 (?) spoke aero wheels along with another set for fat guys. bought it from a guy who found a site that would pay that price to resell at $450.00... this was a $3,000.00 bike when new!!!! 19 lbs. last of the steel framed Lemonds.
> 
> ...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2019)

sorry no pics.


----------

